# Egyptian Property & Real Estate



## Nick Pendrell

I know that a lot of expats are now considering moving to Egypt and so are thinking or buying property or real estate.

Visitors to ExpatForum may like to know that it has a sister site which is just about real estate and the Egyptian section is the busiest part of it and so you will get a lot better response to your questions there than here.

Click below to visit TotallyProperty's Egyptian Property section now:

Egypt property - Overseas Property Investment Forum - The Totally Property Overseas Real Estate Forum


----------



## brian d

Hi - I'm possibly coming to Cairo in the next couple of months. Any good tipe about finding a good apartment? I believe Maadi is the best for expats. Could we get a decent place for $1000/month?


----------



## walidsdaik

hello, for how long?


----------

